# New York State of Mind



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you know why New Yorkers are always so depressed? 

Because the light at the end of the tunnel is New Jersey.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2009)

[sign]11/10[/sign]


----------



## white page (Sep 27, 2009)

Deep sigh! I don't understand this joke


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 27, 2009)

white page said:


> Deep sigh! I don't understand this joke




New York and New Jersey are literally separated by a tunnel - the Lincoln tunnel.  The joke is that New Jersey isn't really all that nice (at least compared to New York city)...New Jersey is the brunt of a lot of jokes.


----------



## NicNak (Sep 27, 2009)

and when we say "light at the end of the tunnel" we mean it like there is something better at the end of the tunnel.

Speaking of Tunnels, isn't there a tunnel that goes through Montreal?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 27, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Speaking of Tunnels, isn't there a tunnel that goes through Montreal?



I believe you're probably thinking of Le Metro.


----------



## NicNak (Sep 27, 2009)

I remember when I was little and my parents would take us down east during the summer, I would always try to stay awake to go to the tunnel.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 27, 2009)

NicNak said:


> I remember when I was little and my parents would take us down east during the summer, I would always try to stay awake to go to the tunnel.



I think they were dragging you through the sewer system, NN.


----------



## NicNak (Sep 27, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I think they were dragging you through the sewer system, NN.



:lol:

That is ok, it was all worth it to get to beautiful Cape Breton, Nova Scotia!

So beautiful there.


----------

